# The Crysis/Crysis Warhead club!



## MightyG80 (Mar 9, 2009)

I do believe that Crysis needs a dedicated funclub...

So Join in and add pictures from the beautiful sceneries of this game!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 9, 2009)

LOL! I love Crysis! Let me join....(though I don't play it now due to the suffocation of my 8600GT.)


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm in,

 these are Screenies when I had my 2900XT


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 23, 2009)

This is where I'm at in the game...I like the AC carrier backdrop while the aliens attack. Played with my current system.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 23, 2009)

Can I join? Will upload some pics and my optimized config soon.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 23, 2009)

crysis for teh win!!! i love em, beat em both twice on delta..Woot


----------



## crtecha (Mar 23, 2009)

awe snap!!!!!   let me show you fella's my mods


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 29, 2009)

Heres some more current config everything on gamer @ 1280x1024 with some tweaks


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks 3dsage, from warhead right?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 30, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Thanks 3dsage, from warhead right?



Yup One of the best Games Ever made

I have more SS of it in the Massive Screenshot Thread.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2009)

I love Crysis! Original settings, 1920x1080 2x AA all high MBlur off. Warhead settings, all Mainstream except Physics, water and textures on Enthusiast. They both run brilliantly with 30-60fps.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 30, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I love Crysis! Original settings, 1920x1080 2x AA all high MBlur off. Warhead settings, all Mainstream except Physics, water and textures on Enthusiast. They both run brilliantly with 30-60fps.



Post up some SS? I havent tried enabling AA yet I dont think My GPU can handle it


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2009)

AA REALLY helps it look good. You can check out my xfire screen shot page, they are all there. 
http://www.xfire.com/screenshots/shadowv3/


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

I have Crysis and Warhead  gotta say when your fighting the aliens in Crysis its kinda cool, prior to that its kinda crap. Warhead just kicks arse.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm salivating for the third one and I just started Warhead after finishing Crysis original.

Is it just me or did anyone else get teary when they found out Prophet was still alive at the end of Crysis???


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

I was pissed. I was expecting to go back to the island and battle some aliens.. then the game ended  I was PISSED.


----------



## MightyG80 (Apr 1, 2009)

Personally i dont know why some people dont like the plot of the game. OK, it has aliens. What did you want to have? Since the "Space Invaders" days, aliens are the most overused theme in video games. So what. At least in Crysis they dont pop out from the start of the game. As the plot unfolds the game is building in the player a mysterious feeling, like you know that something is wrong in this island, something is hidden, that you are facing a different enemy ( the Koreans ) than the real threat. 

And then it goes full "war of the worlds", with humans throwing whatever weapons they have in their arsenal at the waking aliens who come to destroy them, and you in the middle of it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

I was actually expecting better aliens and for them to come out sooner than they did in Crysis, but it was partially made up for by the sheer volume they come at you. I remember making a one-man stand thinking I could take them all down and stock up again, no chance in hell. They just kept coming.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 1, 2009)

Stunning graphics game ever made, when you see Crysis the rest of the games looks crap.

I think the best part of Crysis is the Core chapter, amazing light effects and incredibly level design. Speechless  ! Played with my own system, everything maxed out.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 2, 2009)

More here: http://www.incrysis.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=768


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> Stunning graphics game ever made, when you see Crysis the rest of the games looks crap.
> 
> I think the best part of Crysis is the Core chapter, amazing light effects and incredibly level design. Speechless  ! Played with my own system, everything maxed out.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24354&d=1238626697



Core was awesome. I felt so alone and lost in there it had this eerie calmness about it. And the zero G's and lack of dimension in their (alien) world just added to the confusion of how to get out. Takes fps to another level. Core really had me thinking!!


----------



## Darknova (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with Ket, I was pissed when it ended when they went back to the island, the game was only just starting to get good. Crysis Warhead was a joke though tbh, it was just an optimized, more "explodey" version of Crysis, IMO a waste of money.

Other than that I LOVE the engine, so very gorgeous.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought warhead sucked. Too short and didn't really impress me at all. It even runs worse than the original and looks worse.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I thought warhead sucked. Too short and didn't really impress me at all. It even runs worse than the original and looks worse.



Yes Crysis have better graphics too.


Warhead Shot.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I agree with Ket, I was pissed when it ended when they went back to the island, the game was only just starting to get good. Crysis Warhead was a joke though tbh, it was just an optimized, more "explodey" version of Crysis, IMO a waste of money.
> 
> Other than that I LOVE the engine, so very gorgeous.



Well, I would just like to add that the only other fps that had me fully absorbed was SOF II: Double Helix...I played that when I put together my first rig from spare parts my friend had...(800Mhz Athlon CPU ) in 2005...and I didn't feel quite as satisfied at the ending as I did with Crysis. I think the music score was awesome in Crysis and there was some character build up in the game...Psycho and his dry humour, Prophet and his almost fatherly lead ...I kinda got attached to them...along with the graphics, I'd say one of the best games I've ever played!!


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Core was awesome. I felt so alone and lost in there it had this eerie calmness about it. And the zero G's and lack of dimension in their (alien) world just added to the confusion of how to get out. Takes fps to another level. Core really had me thinking!!



Me too, I hoped it was longer but was the most short level in comparison to others.



The most spectacular part of The Core...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I thought warhead sucked. Too short and didn't really impress me at all. It even runs worse than the original and looks worse.



I agree, I'm playing warhead right now and I have noticed a deterioration in quality to some extent. I'm not finished it though so I can't really comment on the game as a whole. I also have trouble with it loading sometimes.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> Me too, I hoped it was longer but was the most short level in comparison to others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah...that was fun!!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I thought warhead sucked. Too short and didn't really impress me at all. It even runs worse than the original and looks worse.



Erm.. Warhead actually has a optimised engine that performs _better_ and has better visuals, it only appears to perform worse because some settings have been ramped up for more visual detail. Clicky 

Warhead was also better because it done away with the stereotypical "I'm a AmErIcAn and going to save the world single-handedly" storyline rubbish. Psycho gets a lot more help, and feels much more "real".


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Erm.. Warhead actually has a optimised engine that performs _better_ and has better visuals, it only appears to perform worse because some settings have been ramped up for more visual detail. Clicky
> 
> Warhead was also better because it done away with the stereotypical "I'm a AmErIcAn and going to save the world single-handedly" storyline rubbish. Psycho gets a lot more help, and feels much more "real".



Thanks Ketxxx, bookmarked the page and I'll give it a read before I continue playing Warhead 

In the meantime, though it's not a screenie, I just uploaded some of my gameplay of where I'm at in Warhead in HD. Had fun clearing out the KPA . Check it out here. Don't forget to rate it!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

Your... a really bad shot  stop looking at the ground so often, might hit more targets then


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought Psycho was a twat  He has too much emotion for an unstoppable killing machine..


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Your... a really bad shot  stop looking at the ground so often, might hit more targets then



But there's fire ant in my shoes...you don't understand, IT BURNS!!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn, what settings were you running for that video? I can't even get the game to run that smooth on my 4870.. maybe it's my 1920x1080 res?


----------



## js01 (Apr 2, 2009)

Both of these games run so horrible with crossfire it's a shame, apparently sli is a beast in warhead though.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I thought Psycho was a twat  He has too much emotion for an unstoppable killing machine..



No he doesn't, its called watching eachothers back, or as some know it by, brothers-in-arms or combat buddy. You do NOT turn your back on those people, more often than not they will save your life and vice versa, you are much stronger as a team. Prophet just sounded like a cock in Crysis, to the point of sometimes I deliberately killed myself to teach Prophet a lesson. Plus nobody likes the typical storyline of games like that where some miracle happens and a lone person saves the world all on his jack-jones.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> But there's fire ant in my shoes...you don't understand, IT BURNS!!!!



Your forgiven.. if you can prove you can stealth kill 5 enemies in a row by one bullet to the head each


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Prophet just sounded like a cock in Crysis, to the point of sometimes I deliberately killed myself to teach Prophet a lesson.


   

Just the idea of teaching AI a lesson amuses me...even if it didn't work! You show him Ket!!!


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 2, 2009)

I would see the parallel story of Prophet too, maybe in a new standalone pack while we wait Crysis 3.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Your forgiven.. if you can prove you can stealth kill 5 enemies in a row by one bullet to the head each



I've done it...maybe not five in a row...but I've done it!! 

Edit: Actually...I'll take that as a challenge and I'll upload it and link you when it's done!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

He made a satisfying thud when I let some Korean guy shoot him in the face. I grinned


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I've done it...maybe not five in a row...but I've done it!!



Your the kind of person that likes walking around blowing the crap out of things with a rocket launcher, aren't you?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Your the kind of person that likes walking around blowing the crap out of things with a rocket launcher, aren't you?



I'm not sure what I am...I do like stealth too...I just find that to upload vids of stealth gameplay wouldn't be as captivating or action packed.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

Stealth = SKILL! 1337, show your leetness


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 2, 2009)

Heres the finale I used a little g_suitcloakenergydrainadjuster=0 for close up purposes only 
All High some tweaks and 2AA (1280x1024)

















He looks constipated











One last cool shot


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

js01 said:


> Both of these games run so horrible with crossfire it's a shame, apparently sli is a beast in warhead though.



Haven't heard that they do...I'm only running a single HD3870 right now, so I can't confirm that.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Damn, what settings were you running for that video? I can't even get the game to run that smooth on my 4870.. maybe it's my 1920x1080 res?



Oops, sorry Shadow...didn't see your post....I run it at 1680x1080 res in mainstream mode with motion blur and AA off.

@Ketxxx...Stealth sniper mode uploading and processing on youtube right now. Okay, it starts off with an explosion  but I'm sure you'll still enjoy anyway...I'm getting better at this!!  I link it here when it's done processing.  Edit: Okay Ket...it's done processing....here it is: Crysis Warhead Stealth Sniper Action Gameplay in HD



3dsage said:


> Heres the finale I used a little g_suitcloakenergydrainadjuster=0 for close up purposes only
> All High some tweaks and 2AA (1280x1024)
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/06.jpg
> ...



Nice ones 3D. Ya the colonel does look like he shitting himself doesn't he  I really like the last one too.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

Stealth: Fail. Headshots: Pass. You got through just about 

Leetness Rank: 1280


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Stealth: Fail. Headshots: Pass. You got through just about
> 
> Leetness Rank: 1280




I'm wondering how those dumbass AI's got their armoured vehicle wedged between the containers. It kinda left me no choice but to break my cover by blasting them into orbit!  I liked the first head shot I got through the smoke and dust of the explosion  Thenks for the rating Ket!


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Oops, sorry Shadow...didn't see your post....I run it at 1680x1080 res in mainstream mode with motion blur and AA off.
> 
> @Ketxxx...Stealth sniper mode uploading and processing on youtube right now. Okay, it starts off with an explosion  but I'm sure you'll still enjoy anyway...I'm getting better at this!!  I link it here when it's done processing.  Edit: Okay Ket...it's done processing....here it is: Crysis Warhead Stealth Sniper Action Gameplay in HD
> 
> ...



Nice vid man

I prefer the kamikaze approach, you know launch a grenade, speed to the enemy for some close head shots, then run away. Then blast from all angles


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm wondering how those dumbass AI's got their armoured vehicle wedged between the containers. It kinda left me no choice but to break my cover by blasting them into orbit!  I liked the first head shot I got through the smoke and dust of the explosion  Thenks for the rating Ket!



Yer not too far off 1337  just have to pop some faster headshots and your there  I've never seen AI get stuck like that, I thought you perhaps drove it, jumped out an some AI jumped in.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Yer not too far off 1337  just have to pop some faster headshots and your there  I've never seen AI get stuck like that, I thought you perhaps drove it, jumped out an some AI jumped in.



Nope, wasn't me. After clearing out the entance area to the harbour rambo kamikaze style, I ducked around the corner without cloaking and got shelled . I was like WTF?? I expected to be followed and hunted but after a few seconds they didn't move...so I said to myself "Now there's a sitting duck I cannot resist!!!"


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

I like stealth in Warhead, but that may be because I'm a veteran STALKER player.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's a cool SS from Warhead!


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 3, 2009)

Great video chaotic, i would know what program you use for record your vid ?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> Great video chaotic, i would know what program you use for record your vid ?



Thanks, There's a whole lot more on my channel too!!  And when I'm done warhead, I'm probably going to play Crysis and capture and post on highest difficulty...I might wait until I go crossfire with 2 HD 3870's though. 

As far as Capturing and converting, I made a whole tutorial on how I do it in the games section of the forum. Here's the LINK


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Apr 11, 2009)

Does it count if i have the Single Player Demo lol
I run it on /High on my Laptop
[though on 800x600]


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 11, 2009)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> Does it count if i have the Single Player Demo lol
> I run it on /High on my Laptop
> [though on 800x600]



Single player demo? Of course it counts!! 

Here's some more cool screenies...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 11, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I like stealth in Warhead, but that may be because I'm a veteran STALKER player.



Here ya go Ketxxx, Leetness!


----------

